# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  wyniki badań rak płuc

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam!!
przytaczam wyniki taty
wiemy juz ze nie mozna mu pomóc

88.769 usg jamy brzusznej
watroba powiekszona,o wzmozonym echogramie, z cechami steatozy,przywnekowo obszar hipoechogeniczny 40x24mm odpowiadajacy lokalnie mniejszemu stłuszczeniu,bez cholestazy,rysunek naczyniowy zredukowany.pecherzyk żłóciowy cienkoscienny,bez złogów.
zewnatrzwatrobowe drogi żółciowe nieposzerzone.
trzustka jednorodna, niepowiekszona.
nerki obustronnie o zachowanej echostrukturze,prawidlowej wielkosci i położenia,bez zastoju i złogów.
śledziona jednorodna, prawidłowa.
aorta brzuszna nieposzerzona.
pecherz moczowy gładkościenny,transsoniczny.
gruczoł krokowy niepowiekszony

87.41 ct kl.piersiowej,wielofazowe
w dolnej czesci plata górnego płuca prawego przywnekowo obecnosc masy paltologicznej o niejednorodnym cieniowaniu,nieostrych obrysach i przyblizonych wymiarach 80x56x47mm.zmiana nacieka przegrode miedzypłatową skośna oraz segment płuca prawego.
cechy amuptacji oskrzela segmentowego2.miąższ płucny w otoczeniu nacieku o pogrubiałym zrebie, ma charakter mlecznej szyby.
w segm.2 płuca prawego obowdowo guzek o średnicy 2,5mm.
płuco lewe bez patologii miąższowe.
jamy opłucnej wolne od płynu.
powiekszone wezły chłonne w zakresie śódpiersia-pakiet węzłów wnęki prawej o wym. 32x27mm,podostrogowe o wym.25x31mm.
poza tym widoczne liczne niepowiekszone ww. chłonne.
górne piętro jamy brzusznej-cechy rozlanego stłuszczenia watroby.

33.22 bronchofiberoskopia
struny głosowe ruchome,krtań,tchawca w normie.
carina maior ostra.
po stronie lewej anatomia oskrzeli w normie
po stronie prawej koncentrycznie zwęzone ujscia segm.2
oskrzela ss.1,3 w normie.

badanie histopatologiczne:miejsce pobrania :Embarrassment: skrzele
infiltratio carcinomatosa-carcinoma nonmicrocellulare.
w otrzymanych drobnych wycinkach stwierdzono utkanie raka o morfologii najbardziej odpowiad. niżej zróznicowanemu nierogowaciejacemu rakowi płaskiemu.komórki raka nie produkuja śluzu(a,wycinki)
cellulae carcinomatosae(b, szczotka)
tresc krwista,makrofagi,leukocyty i nieliczne komórki atypowe(c,popłuczyny)

badanie histopatol. bac:
miejsce pobrania: wezeł chłonny nadobojczykowy
cellulae carcinomatosae-carcinoma nonmicrocellulare
 prosze o interpretacje
czy są też przerzuty w watrobie??
dziekuje

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Na podstawie przedstawionych wyników badań można stwierdzić, że przerzuty obecne są jedynie w węzłach chłonnych. Przedstawiony opis tomografii komputerowej jamy brzusznej nie sugeruje przerzutów w obrębie wątroby - ma ona cechy stłuszczenia oraz ognisko które nie przypomina obrazem przerzutów (te zwykle są mnogie, hiperechogeniczne) - radiolog opisał je jako prawdopodobnie będące efektem stłuczenia. Wszystkie wątpliwości warto konsultować z lekarzem prowadzącym. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na jak dlugo chemia moze wstrzymac chorobe???
ile mozna z nia przezyc z takimi wynikami przy dobrym zdrowiu???
jest mi tak zal taty , za tydzien ma chemie, nie wychodzi na brzydka pogode, nie spotyka z chorymi bo nie chce niczalapac .on wierzy ze chemia go uratuje a my znamy prawde i nie umiem sobie z tym poradzic.on tak chce zyc

----------


## zacheusz112

Z opisu badania histopatologicznego wynika że jest to nowotwór złośliwy niedrobnokomórkowy.Skrzela skąd pobrano wycinek, są naciekane komórkami raka nierogowaciejącego płaskonabłonkowego.
W przypadku raka niedrobnokomórkowego, zazwyczaj leczenie polega na chirurgicznym usunięciu zmiany nowotworowej(o ile to możliwe).Ponieważ rak niedrobnokomórkowy jest bardziej oporny na chemioterapię,właściwszą metodą jest radioterapia .Nie wiem dlaczego zastosowano chemioterapię i nic Pan/Pani nie pisze o kwalifikacji do operacji,pomimo nie stwierdzenia przerzutów do organów wewnętrznych,jedynie stwierdzono komórki rakowe w węzłach chłonnych.
Skąd więc twierdzenie że nie można już pomóc?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam!!!  pani doktor powiedziala ze sie nie kwalifikuje, ze ona przerzutow szukac nie bedzie bo jej wystarczy to co jest.ze tata juz nie ma szans bo to nowotwor zaawansowany 4 stopnia( choc mnie wychodzi ze 3), zalecili chemie na 23 maja 6 cykli, a jak sie  przyjmnie do dopiero radioterapie.
takze moze lepiej polecic sie innego lekarza???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

powiedzieli tez ze jest za duzy na radioterapie i operacje.
wiecej niestety sie nie dowiedzialysmy bo pani doktor na kazde pytanie reagowala oburzeniem i krzykiem

----------


## zacheusz112

Nie jest dobry lekarz który reaguje krzykiem i oburzeniem.

----------


## krotoszyn

nie wiem od czego zaczac mam tyle pytan moj tata ma 57lat nowotwor ploc wykryli mu w lutym. od tego czasu nie pracuje mu cale prawe pluco i oskrzela. raka ma na nerkach, nadnerczach i wezlach chlonnych. po drugim cyklu chemii wypadly mu czesiowo wlosy ma bardzo wielki brzuch i sino zolta twarz. ma problemy z chodzeniem czasami z utrzymaniem szklanki . po kazdej chemii goraczkuje ponad tydzien (40 stopni). dzisiaj pojechal na 3 serie chemii jeszcze nie wiem czy go przyjeli czy winiki ma dobre.jeszcze co nie interesuje to to czy ludzie po chemii maja dziwny, ktorego nie moge okreslic zapach. prosze o kontakt z osobami, ktorych bliscy tak samo cierpia jak moj tata. nie potrafie mu pomóc

----------

